# Joiners bench top with seal question



## funcfish (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello friends! I finally got around to examining a joinery bench top that was left with my current home. I noticed it has a seal for the United Brotherhood of Carpenters & Joiners on it and I was wondering if this was common or if I should treat it with extra care


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It was either made for a union carpenter or by a union carpenter. Either way it should be a good sturdy bench built to handle most anything involved with woodworking.
So don't be afraid to use it. Looks like maple.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice history piece you have there.

+1 Nice bench top too. Use and enjoy.

If you want to learn more:
Unions take great pride in their members work. That stamp has the date, city, and state where the union that made table was located. If it was commercially made might be able to track down the original mfg by contacting the union. I don't see McConnellsville, OH local IU 3004 anymore. So would need to email the Regional office to see what records exist.

This might sound weird, but many small towns in Ohio have long storied history. Most have local historical society. This is often where records of closed businesses end up. McConnellsville is no different. The local historical society publishes a Morgan County history book every 10 years or so. Give them a call and ask about wood furniture mfg in the area back then. 

How do I know? LOL 
I was raised on Ohio and have lived, and/or visited all over the state; including McConnellsville thanks to family member that lived there for a number of years. I remember there used to be a furniture mfg in that area that made wooden school desks, as my sister was thrilled to find one at local farm sale. Thinking out loud, what you have, might be a bench top bought for schools wood shop? LOL

Cheers!


----------

